# Any 650 XMR owners out there?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking at upgrading in spring and it looks like it will be either the 850xp or the 650 XMR. What are they bikes like? Give me the good and bad!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I own and ride a brute 750. My buddy let me ride his 2012 850xp sportsman,and wow what a nice smooth ride with gobbs of power. I also had a guy let me ride his 2012 650 outlander,and it was a really nice ride too.Both quads had power steering and I really am not use to that cause you can't feel the front end compared to a non power steering quad - both quads were an outstanding ride.I still love the bottom end grunt of the brute 750 though.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you want something that you can take from the showroom floor to about any mud hole and not worry about swamping it then get the can am. If you trail ride most of the time but every once in a while will hit a mud hole get the popo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Also good to know. My riding changes from weakened to weakened. Might still go xmr.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't get me wrong the XMR is just as capable on the trails as the popo but the popo will ride smoother and go faster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not worried about speed, although the ride would be nice. My biggest beef with the brute is my arms and back kill me after a all day ride. We have a lot of sandy trails in pine trees so the roots are exposed and when you hit those it rips the bars out of your hands and tosses you around. I love the bike but would love power steering and EFI.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I love the dps on the Can Ams but Polaris has always had that Cadillac suspension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya I'm gonna try both in the spring and the seat time test drive will tell what to do.


----------



## polax (Dec 5, 2014)

My brother just bought a 2014 850XP and instantly put 28 inch tires before its first ride. beautiful and most comfortable bike ever. so much power. we have always been pro polaris for as long as i can remember. Although a few weeks later i purchused a 2015 650 xmr and dont regret my decision. we ride alot in the florida everglades lots of hard bouncey trails and mud and my butt is never sore after along ride on the xmr. nothing bad so far with our bikes but the xmr clearly performs better in the nasty stuff.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

One of the best things I did to my 750, was installed a gripper seat cover. My butt stays planted now and the seat feels a lot softer even though its still the old 2005 foam. Some Elka shocks and a vforcejohn stage3 clutch, and aftermarket tires would put the Brute up there with the other brands.


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

look at the new sportsman xp1000 its a bad mother


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I rode a new Scrambler 1000 and all I can say is what a sweet ride. If Kawie don't step up, the Scrambler will be my next ride.


----------

